# Scotland in a couple of years time



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After the referendum


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Doom-mongers are wonderful people and are more than welcome to take part in the debate about Scotland's future. It seems every time they make a statement or open their mouths more people up here decide to vote yes. George Robertson (oh I forgot Labour lord) thought he was being clever in saying that the break up of the UK will be cataclysmic as far as defence is concerned. Shot down as soon as he finished with the US saying 'Skatland, what difference will that make?'

My personal favourite is that we will no longer get a programme called east enders whatever that is!

Dave


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

rosalan said:


> After the referendum


and you wonder why some people up here resent the english.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Now now Alan, don't go upsetting your friends.  

Am sure it is as tongue in cheek as many other posts on this site.

For those unaware I am Scottish.

Sue


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> It seems every time they make a statement or open their mouths more people up here decide to vote yes.
> Dave


Maybe thats the plan?
I'm hoping that if they vote yes England will insist all the Scots return north of the border, I will make sure my mother-in-law is on the first bus.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS im not anti Scottish just anti mother-in-law


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It could be a good thing! I read this article today about improvements Alex (Tinned) Salmon will make should he get his own way and become King of Scotlandshire.

*Pledge to Make Whiskey Taste Nice if Scots Win Independence Vote and other good stuff!

"A pledge has been made by Jacobite, Alexei Salmon to make Scotch Whiskey palatable if he is crowned King of Scotland after the Independence vote.

Scotland's nasty National beverage which was once used to induce vomiting after cases of poisoning will be made to taste like the more civilised spirits, Cognac and Vodka if Scotland win the crucial vote.

Salty porridge to be made illegal

A number of sweeping changes will be made to all forms of unpleasant Scottish food and drink, said Laird Alexei of Balamory. Salty porridge and oily kippers will no longer be compulsory eating at Hotels in the country.

Iron Brew, the sickly "Day Glo" liquid sold north of England's protective barrier, Hadrian's Wall will be made from fizzy lemons and re-branded as a pale yellow beverage. Men will not have to walk around in their Wives' cast off tartan skirts and underwear.

The measures are intended to put a civilised front on the wild, barbaric Nation which has no roads and billions of midges."*

Source (Fruitcakes Telegraph)


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

barryd said:


> Iron Brew, the sickly "Day Glo" liquid sold north of England's protective barrier, Hadrian's Wall will be made from fizzy lemons and re-branded as a pale yellow beverage. ."[/b][/i]
> 
> Source (Fruitcakes Telegraph)


we dont care whit ye say but dont mess wae wur irn bru pal.jim m :roll:


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*scotland in a few years time*

Why is it that when a country "Scotland" wants to follow all the other countries that were once part of the British Empire/commonwealth have gained their independence to govern themselves that the minority of our English neighbours and government don't want us to go !!
For years all have been saying that we get too much and do not put anything back into the UK pot !!.
England get most of everything and takes whatever it wants, Oil, taxes,fishing waters (they moved the North Sea boundries from Berwick to Hull !!
Me I am happy with whatever comes our way and will be voting YES !!! and if it happens braw !! if not we can still keep the bloody tories out of Scotland for even more years !!
Roll on September !! Ya hoo !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: scotland in a few years time*



metblue said:


> Why is it that when a country "Scotland" wants to follow all the other countries that were once part of the British Empire/commonwealth have gained their independence to govern themselves that the minority of our English neighbours and government don't want us to go !!


Yes but countries like India, Swaziland, Kenya. Basutoland etc. were much more civilised and therefore better prepared for independence.

I don't know if you have noticed but Russia is currently swallowing up smaller countries. 8O You would not want that would you? I mean Scottish Winters are bad enough but you would have Russian ones then. :?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If this is going to evolve into a debate on Scottish independence then surely a balanced viewpoint is possible?

I have no particular knowledge of what will happen after an event which we are not allowed to partake in, which could result in the break up of the country.

That is the failing of the agreement reached between Salmond and Cameron - the whole of the UK should be involved in any such momentous decision.

If Scotland does split, then it is unlikely to be able to join the EC as other countries would not want to encourage such secession e.g. the Basque region of France/Spain or the Catalan region or Northern Cyprus, or many other small potential countries - it takes 100% of the EC membership to admit another country, if the remainder of the UK abstains or votes against, or France/Spain/Greece/Italy or any of the other countries concerned about such splitting then that avenue will not be open to them......

But I saw the cartoon as a joke, which is of course, where it was posted......

Dave


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

So, if Scotland votes No, will Salmond retire?
I hope so, he's a pain.
If SCotland votes Yes, will they qualify for the World Cup? European Championship? Thought not
Just for the record, I'm British - Father was Scots, mother English.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I saw it as a joke also which is why I posted my joke. I hope that the majority of Scots see sense and vote to stay with the UK. It will do them and us no good to be split. 

It seems there have been several debates on this including one on Fruitcakes which got really ugly and is not for the faint hearted but everytime there is one I cannot help feeling that one of the main reasons to split as far as many Scots are concerned is a deep historic hate for all things English. This makes me sad. Its 2012 for goodness sake. The Germans took the world into two world wars but we have forgiven them (Well I have). 

We have more chance of success together than apart.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

IanA said:


> So, if Scotland votes No, will Salmond retire?
> I hope so, he's a pain.
> If SCotland votes Yes, will they qualify for the World Cup? European Championship? Thought not
> Just for the record, I'm British - Father was Scots, mother English.


What puzzled me on the News today was that Salmond seemed to have taken a step back to give his deputy the limelight.

I like a bit of intrigue.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I of course posted this as a joke (For those 'way up North Joke = humour) and was stunned at the polarisation and politicising of the joke.
Had this same map been published a few years ago, I wonder if it would have aroused the same 'us and them' attitude.
Given the patience I am sure I could have denigrated the map of England or Wales just as easily. Not being a lover of Semtex I may not have included N.Ireland.

Alan


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Penquin said:


> If this is going to evolve into a debate on Scottish independence then surely a balanced viewpoint is possible?
> If Scotland does split, then it is unlikely to be able to join the EC
> 
> But I saw the cartoon as a joke, which is of course, where it was posted......
> ...


Hells bells that would be renough to make me vote YES if i had the chance bye bye EC.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I of course posted this as a joke (For those 'way up North Joke = humour)Alan


for the benefit of us a way up north without a sense of humour a wee smiley would help us to recognise a joke alan.for some of us,the uk being split, is a very serious time.  :roll: jim m


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Not being a lover of Semtex I may not have included N.Ireland.
> 
> Alan


Pouring some petrol on the flames with that post Alan?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

All I need to know is will we need to take our passports? Oh, and will it be Euros?

TM


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Where will the border be? I live north of Hadrians wall.
Will I have to apply for dual nationality?
Will I still be able to get haggis as I believe non euro country may have problems exporting meat products?
Will England ban bagpipes?  
So many questions so few answers


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Note from a misplaced Welshman.
Never mind the oil revenue. Scotland has all of the drinking water the English could want....... :lol: Just wait until you want to buy that.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

kimbo4x4 said:


> Note from a misplaced Welshman.
> Never mind the oil revenue. Scotland has all of the drinking water the English could want....... :lol: Just wait until you want to buy that.


We are self sufficient up here with Kielder Water, we even export it to the Middle East.

To be honest, I don't know why I am joining these threads, we Geordies are not keen on the English either.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah and we Yorkies (although I am not a proper one) hate everyone, except your Geordie Girls as they are just down right dirty. 8O


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

rosalan said:


> I of course posted this as a joke (For those 'way up North Joke = humour) and was stunned at the polarisation and politicising of the joke.
> Had this same map been published a few years ago, I wonder if it would have aroused the same 'us and them' attitude.
> Given the patience I am sure I could have denigrated the map of England or Wales just as easily. Not being a lover of Semtex I may not have included N.Ireland.
> 
> Alan


The Scots do, of course, have a very well developed sense of humour. It's just that they are too mean to share it with anybody.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Really...What an uncompromising lot of opinions on here, and why not.

Lets be sure we know what we are talking about before we enter into debate.

We wish to run our Country...yes the way England runs theirs, and we can do it without being attached to the apron strings of Westminster.

We most certainly want to remove any nuclear warheads from our country, and give them back to whoever installed them here.

We want to build a Scotland where we make our own decisions and stick to them whether we makes mistakes along the way ..thats our way.

We want to have this vote alone, without any other opinions from MP's who consider that their tuppence worth is going to change how we think.

We can achieve all of the above by one simple disipline....working hard, we have been doing it for years for the benefit of Westminster...Its just our turn to show the rest of the UK we can.

And finally dont come on with a riposte of... He's an angry Man..I'm not, I want Independence for Scotland, pure and simple

ps: its WHISKY...have you got that, the Irish make Whiskey 

Norrie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think every Englishman is of the opinion that you deserve a referendum and will not object if there is a Yes vote.

It is far too complex a subject to work through on a motorhome forum but some people are of the opinion that you expect ALL the oil revenue from the North Sea. You also expect to carry on using Sterling, which can possibly work but will be full of pitfalls. If you want to be totally independent then you need your own currency, you cannot cherry pick what you want and what you don't. You should be having talks with Brussels NOW, not waiting for a result because I am certain that if it is a NO vote, there will be more referendums to follow until the SNP get what they want (at any cost).


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I for one found that map in the original post one of the funniest things ever :lol: 

And before any righteous Scot thinks I have no right to laugh at it, given that I live in Wales - I was actually born in Aberdown, just north of Stonehaven't in Skintland.

One real benefit for the Scots if they vote YES is that they will no longer have to deal with the DVLA in Wales.

Nor have to use the money we produce at the Royal Mint in Llantrisant - we can keep it all to ourselves!

United (Kingdom) we stand - divided we fall.


----------

